# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Vraagje over roken

## willem111

Mijn opa is geboren in 1921. Hij rookt vanaf zijn tiende (wat toen vrij normaal was). Hij heeft het grootste gedeelte van zijn leven ongeveer 40 shagjes/sigaretten per dag gerookt. Nu rookt hij wat minder, ongeveer 20 sigaretten per dag. Toen we er vroeger kwamen stond het er altijd blauw van de rook. 

Een jaar of 10 geleden moest hij naar het ziekenhuis, de dokter dacht aan een longontsteking. Omdat hij veel rookte, ook de longen even gecontroleerd, hiermee was alles in orde. 

Mijn vraag is eigenlijk hoe dit kan. Men zegt altijd dat roken zo schadelijk is, maar sommige mensen lijken er totaal geen hinder van te ondervinden. Een ander voorbeeld, de voormalige Duitse bondskanselier Helmut Schmidt (1918), rookt als een ketter, maar heeft al een zeer respectabele leeftijd bereikt.

Mijn oma (1925), rookt niet, maar heeft wel haar hele leven meegerookt. Als je de verhalen mag geloven over meeroken, zou mijn oma ook geen 87 mogen worden. Ze hebben beide ook nooit kanker of hartkwalen gehad, wel wat andere onschuldige oude-mensen kwalen.

Ik ben benieuwd naar wat jullie hiervan vinden.

Groet, Willem

----------


## Raimun

Beste Willem ....

Uitzonderingen bevestigen de regel !!
Alhoewel : zelfs bij " de regel " kan je bedenkingen maken !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Willem....

Ik heb geen idee hoe dat kan, wel fijn dat je grootouders "daar" geen last van hebben gehad...
misschien zit het al in onze genen wat we wel of niet krijgen aan ziekte's...tevens zal onze levensstijl eraan meehelpen of we een beetje gezond en soepel blijven...de stress neemt tegenwoordig hoge vormen aan, we maken ons zorgen over van alles en nog wat...vroeger hadden ze het ook niet gemakkelijk, maar er was wel meer samenhorigheid....er was een tv en radio, en dit land is nu rijk aan de computers, de mobielen, en we moeten allemaal maar meedoen, als je niet op facebook zit dan hoor je er eigenlijk al niet helemaal bij...de wereld raast, maar iets meer rust bij iedereen kan er voorzorgen dat we "wellicht" ons wat beter en gezonder gaan voelen...het is een haast cultuur...misschien dat de ouderen onder ons zoals grootouders wat stabieler zijn, zij laten zich niet meer gek maken, ook het eten was volgens mij vroeger voedzamer, tegenwoordig worden produkten bewerkt met allerlei middelen zoals antibiotica etc...fijn dat ze beiden geen last hebben van longkanker.. :Embarrassment: ..vroeger was het normaal dat men rookte...de mannen rookten sigaren maar dat was "niet" over de longen....nu stoppen de fabrikanten nog meer rotzooi erin, zodat we verslaafd blijven...tja....onze ouderen zitten anders in elkaar, en dat is goed...wij moeten ons aanpassen, en nu met de wetenschap wat een sigaret allemaal in je lichaam veroorzaakt is het goed om te overdenken hoe men verder wil...!!! idem dito met Voedsel... zeg Willem een goede vraag....dank je...
 :Wink: 

Groeten van Elisabeth

----------


## witkop

Mijn vader,zijn broer en hin grootvader rookten ook als ketters
Mijn vader is 80 geworden,zijn broer 83 en hun grootvader 96
Mijn moeder heeft nooit gerookt of gedronken en overleed toen ze 43 was aan borstkanker
Mijn grootvader,die kan ik niet tellen,want die is overleden door een bom
Mijn grootmoeder rookte ook,en die is 92 geworden
Ik zeg absoluut niet dat roken gezond is hoor

----------


## agezet

Eén ding is zeker,je kunt er maar beter niet mee beginnen en als je rookt; probeer te stoppen...

----------


## schanulleke1968

Hallo Willem,

Naar mijn mening is dat tamelijk eenvoudig. De levensstandaard van vandaag de dag is sterk veranderd. Bovendien de kwaliteit van ons voedsel laat veel te wensen over. De luchtvervuiling, fabrieken, auto's ..... Het is niet enkel roken dat longkanker veroorzaakt maar meerdere omstandigheden samen,

----------


## Goldfield9

Hoi Willem,

Mijn Opa heeft zij hele leven snuiftabak genomen, waar hij op kauwde en het dan uitspuugde in een bakje.
Hij is er 87 mee geworden.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Willem...ben je er eigenlijk nog wel? of is je pc kapot?  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne zondag in ieder geval....loeikoud buiten...brrrrrr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adike

Wat voor positieve punten zitten aan roken? Mijn vader rookte en stikte bijna 's ochtends in zijn rokers hoestje. Vieze asbakken op tafel, gaten in meubels, tapijten en kleden. Gele muren en plafonds. Rokerige stinkende huiskamers. Tegenwoordig buiten staan te kleumen omdat je verslaafd bent. Ik weet nog in de korte periode dat ik rookte dat ik bij verkoudheden en griep bijna stikte en toch aan mijn verslaving roken tegemoet kwam. Ook herinner ik me de vale huidskleur en mijn vaders verkleurde vingers van het raken. Hoeveel kost het roken tegenwoordig. Van een sociaal gebeuren kun je niet meer spreken.

Als natuurgeneeskundige, homeopaat en sociaal hulpverlener zou ik je graag van je verslaving af willen helpen als je het voorbeeld van je opa gevolgd bent.

----------


## Flogiston

Mijn huisarts zei dat laatst ook tegen een vriend van mijn vader:
"Als huisarts zou ik je graag van je verslaving af willen helpen."

Die vriend had thuis een maatschappelijk werker omdat hij met bepaalde problemen rondliep. Die maatschappelijk werker zei ook tegen hem:
"Als maatschappelijk werker zou ik je graag van je verslaving af willen helpen."

Bij mij direct om de hoek woont een acupuncturist. Ik weet zeker dat zij zal zeggen:
"Als acupuncturist zou ik je graag van je verslaving af willen helpen."

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston...hahahahaha...grapjas.....maar het kan een ernstig probleem zijn voor veel mensen...

Adike: ja je hebt helemaal gelijk hoor, het is een gore bende als je zoveel rookt...vroeger.....ach dat weet ik nog wel hoe normaal het was om te roken maar nu is dat enorm veranderd en dat is goed...ik moest er eerst aan wennen, en nu is het prima...denken aan onze medemens en gezondheid...mijn pafke steek ik al naar gelang dan buiten of binnen op....ik rook niet veel maar wel een paar, niet oke, maar ik kan er mee leven!...

prettig weekend allen....groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Adike

Cognitieve gedragstherapie heeft de stelling dat wat je aangeleerd hebt ook af kunt leren. Uiteraard wel met therapie, waarin ik mij gespecialiseerd heb. Zelf heb ik niet zoveel problemen gehad met stoppen met roken, omdat ik 2 keer gestopt ben toen ik in verwachting was. Nu loop ik tegen een cafeïne verslaving aan en heb ik al mijn vakkennis nodig. Soms blijkt een verslaving alleen onder controle te komen door afbouwen.

Een nicotineverslaving kan naast therapie zelfs ondersteund worden door van het merk shag een homeopathische middel te laten maken. Deskundige hulp kan echt een grote hulp zijn bij een ernstige verslaving. Roken is en blijft smerig of je er nu aan overlijdt of niet. Als je geluk het kun je er oud mee worden, doch dat is een gelukstreffer. Ik zie echter geen enkel voordeel om te roken. Iedere sigaret duurt 7 tot 10 minuten die je anders kunt besteden.

----------


## sylvia50

Ik denk dat het erom gaat dat je het niet uit wilt proberen. De een heeft meer geluk dan de ander. Ik zelf heb 38 jaar wel gerookt en moet nu de prijs betalen met mond kanker. Mijn longen zijn schoner dan die van een baby zei de arts. Hoe dat kan? Geen idee maar van roken krijg je niet alleen longkanker je ontwikkeld makkelijker kanker. Begin er maar niet aan want chemo is echt geen feestje. Blijf liever gezond!!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sylvia50: Ik vindt het heel erg voor je dat je dat hebt...Sterkte gewenst voor nu en later, ik hoop dat er nog wat verbetering kan komen.... :Smile: 

in sommige opzichten ben ik een nuchter mens: Wat we ook doen in ons Leven, we krijgen altijd de rekening gepresenteerd, en meer heb ik er niet over te zeggen!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  prettige dag en sterkte voor allen met de gezondheid... :Smile:

----------


## NationalePetra

Ik rook zelf ook en heb nergens last van. Doe het al zeker 25+ jaar en rook gemiddeld 1 pakje per dag (19 sigaretten). Ik denk dat het per persoon is of je kanker krijgt of niet. Ligt eraan hoe sterk je bent of niet.

Ook denk ik dat je kanker al vanaf je geboorte hebt. Dus dat je aanleg hebt om die kanker cellen te kweken. Mensen die roken hebben dat niet meer maar die laten ze eerder kweken door te roken. Als je gezond leeft zal het minder snel zich gaan omzetten in kanker cellen maar is die kans er natuurlijk nog steeds.

----------


## Adike

Helaas leef je niet gezond als je rookt. De longen van iemand die niet rookt zien er heel anders uit dan van iemand die wel rookt. Logisch, je zuigt teer naar binnen.

De argumenten dat iemand al vele jaren niets merkt van een verslaving wordt vaak gebruikt. Het lichaam krijgt vele jaren verkeerde stoffen binnen en op een gegeven ogenblik zegt het lichaam dat het genoeg is geweest. Dan is de vernieling die een verslaving veroorzaakt niet meer terug te draaien. 

Roken heeft geen enkel positief punt. Alleen het punt dat een gebruiker er niet buiten kan. Je kunt roken zelfs niet lekker noemen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Adike, ik ben zelf een rookster ( niet heel veel meer maar toch?!) maar met je schrijven hierboven ben ik het absoluut eens.... :Stick Out Tongue:  het is rotzooi!!!...de fabrikanten maken het niet gemakkelijker voor ons en de regering profiteert enorm van de belasting en zo is er altijd wel wat te vertellen!!! fijn weekend iedereen en misschien gaan er dit jaar wel mensen proberen te minderen met roken of te stoppen.. :Smile:  Succes voor degenen die er mee bezig zijn! Rook vrije groeten van mij..(grapje)..ik begin vanavond pas... :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## Adike

Ga genieten van een rookvrij leven. Het is veel leuker als je denkt, als je van je verslaving af bent. Als ik iemand daarbij kan helpen graag, mijn website is www.viellevoye.nl .

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Adike...ik ken het gevoel van stoppen...op een goede dag gebeurd dat opnieuw op eigen kracht.... :Embarrassment:  groeten en alvast een prettig weekend....

----------


## Deslumme

Alles valt en staat met een goed afweer/immuun systeem, als dit goed functioneert is het lichaam prima in staat om schadelijke stoffen te verwijderen of op de juiste manier op te slaan. Sommigen mensen zijn nu eenmaal gezegend met een uitstekend afweer mechanisme. Als je immuunsysteem uit balans raakt of verminderd, om welke reden dan ook, kunnen de schadelijke stoffen dodelijk zijn.

----------


## Adike

Deslumme het is toch niet de bedoeling je lichaam bloot te stellen aan schadelijke stoffen in de hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat. Er is geen weg terug.

----------


## witkop

> Ga genieten van een rookvrij leven. Het is veel leuker als je denkt, als je van je verslaving af bent. Als ik iemand daarbij kan helpen graag, mijn website is www.viellevoye.nl .


Helaas is dat toch echt te ver weg voor mij

----------


## Adike

Bedoel je te "ver" weg letterlijk, ik kan ook helpen via een Skype-consult of email. Maar met Skype heb we ook contact via gezichtsuitdrukkingen. Mijn Skypenaam is Adike Grooters.

----------


## Flogiston

Hee, Adike, ben je na een half jaar weer terug hier?

Je zou me altijd nog eens uitleggen waarom je niet bereid bent mee te werken aan de bekende C30-challenge. Zou je die uitleg misschien alsnog eens kunnen geven? Ik ben namelijk heel benieuwd.

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Flogiston, daar hebben we het over gehad. Het valt onder het kopje stalken en het gaat niet over roken. Ik verzoek je die discussie voort te zetten via mijn emailadres [email protected] waarop ik je geen antwoord zal geven, net zoals op deze site.

----------


## Flogiston

Jammer dat je meteen zo de negativiteit in schiet, Adike.

Terwijl je toch heel goed weet dat je heel veel mensen enorm zou kunnen helpen, als je maar bereid zou zijn je wat opener op te stellen en wat kennis uit zou willen wisselen.

Het afsluiten wat je nu doet is een teken van zwakte. Vooral het feit dat je weigert ook maar enige uitleg te geven.

Als je vindt dat dit onderwerp hier niet thuishoort, staat het je vrij een apart draadje te openen. Je hebt zelf uitgelegd welke gigantische voordelen dat zou hebben:

Een sterke verbetering van de gezondheid van miljoenen mensen.Een vergroting van ons wetenschappelijke inzicht in het functioneren van het menselijk lichaam.
Jij kiest ervoor om ons deze voordelen niet te gunnen. En je weigert uit te leggen waarom je die keuze maakt... Ik kan er nog steeds niet bij...

Flogiston

----------


## Adike

Omdat je gewoon niet open bent. Ik ben gericht op het genezen van mensen en me verder niet te verdiepen in mensen die meer theorie aanhangen dan resultaten in een praktijk.

----------


## Flogiston

Zoals je je wellicht herinnert, heb ik aangeboden om de challenge geheel volgens jouw wensen in te richten. Jammer dat je me er nu van beschuldigt dat ik "niet open" zou zijn... terwijl ik juist jou alle kansen geef om zelf te kiezen: welk middeltje, welke patiënten, en op welke manier testen: alles naar jouw wensen.

Opener dan dit kan ik het niet maken...

Verder is de test zo praktisch als het maar kan zijn. Gericht op mensen. Geheel los van welke theorie dan ook - dat is juist de kracht van deze C30-challenge!

Is stel voor dat je (als je er open voor staat) een nieuwe draad opent om jouw voorstellen te bespreken, zodat we deze C30-challenge kunnen doen. Geheel naar jouw wensen ingericht, los van de theorie, heel praktisch, alles volgens jouw keuzes.

Met als enige doelen: het vergroten van ons inzicht in hoe het menselijk lichaam reageert op homeopathie, en het versterken van de brede acceptatie van de homeopathie. Dat klinkt toch heel positief, dacht ik zo.

Ik zie jouw draadje met belangstelling tegemoet.

Flogiston

----------


## Deslumme

> Deslumme het is toch niet de bedoeling je lichaam bloot te stellen aan schadelijke stoffen in de hoop dat het allemaal goed gaat. Er is geen weg terug.


Nee natuurlijk niet, maar de vraag was waarom de ene oud wordt met roken en de ander niet. Mensen met een goed gebalanceerd immuun systeem krijgen bijvoorbeeld geen kanker.

----------


## Adike

Dat is een beetje het kip en ei verhaal, wie was er het eerst. Mensen die kanker krijgen, krijgen problemen met hun immuunsysteem. Kanker ontstaat door mutaties in het DNA, dat kan komen door erfelijke factoren, maar ook door externe. Gezond leven is verstandig maar het wil niet zeggen dat je dan geen kanker krijgt.

----------


## Deslumme

> Dat is een beetje het kip en ei verhaal, wie was er het eerst. Mensen die kanker krijgen, krijgen problemen met hun immuunsysteem. Kanker ontstaat door mutaties in het DNA, dat kan komen door erfelijke factoren, maar ook door externe. Gezond leven is verstandig maar het wil niet zeggen dat je dan geen kanker krijgt.


Daar zijn de meningen over verdeeld, het laatst gepubliceerde onderzoek over dat voeding kanker kan genezen is van een dr McDonald, hij toonde aan dat voeding geen invloed heeft. De zelfde Arts zei ook dat een pakje sigaretten per dag kanker weg houd in 1953. Bijna alle onderzoeken worden gefinancierd door instellingen die ergens een belang hebben, zoals phillip Morris in 1953. Dit is nog steeds zo en gaat 80% van alle onderzoeksgeld naar de topmensen. We produceren dagelijks kankercellen, cellen die niet dood gaan en ons immuunsysteem maakt daar korte metten mee. Ik ken mensen die kanker hadden en ver weg blijven het ziekenhuis en zijn al jaren kanker vrij nu terwijl die zich laten behandelen op de regulieren manier dood zijn of ernstig ziek. Het is treurig te weten dat de kanker industrie veel geld verdiend en dat specialisten zichzelf meestal niet laten behandelen door bijvoorbeeld chemo.

----------


## Adike

Een eigenschap van kankercellen is dat ze woekeren en dan trekt een immuunsysteem het niet meer. Ik heb nergens beweert dat voeding kanker kan genezen. Wel dat gezond leven beter is. Als je met roken stopt dan voel je je lichaam zich herstellen. Het is echt een verademing. Ook ik zet mijn vraagtekens bij de regulieren behandelingen. Het vreemde is dat iedereen accepteert dat in de reguliere gezondheidzorg mensen als bosjes overlijden en als een alternatief genezer het lef heeft om te beweren dat hij positieve resultaten heeft, valt de hele wereld over hem heen als er iemand overlijdt. Terwijl dat dat toch een logisch gevolg is, want kanker is eigenlijk het eindstadium van het zieke orgaan.

----------


## Flogiston

> Mensen met een goed gebalanceerd immuun systeem krijgen bijvoorbeeld geen kanker.


Da's een oversimplificatie.

Het immuunsysteem is soms en enigzins in staat kankercellen te herkennen en te bestrijden. Dat is één van de redenen waarom kanker een ouderdomsziekte is: met het stijgen van de leeftijd neemt het vermogen van het immuunsysteem om "foute cellen" te herkennen steeds verder af. (De andere reden is dat met het stijgen van de leeftijd steeds meer cellen ontsporen en ofwel sterven (geen groot probleem), ofwel gaan woekeren (een enorm probleem)).

Het is echter wel degelijk mogelijk dat iemand met een uitstekend immuunsysteem kanker krijgt.

Flogiston

----------


## Flogiston

> Een eigenschap van kankercellen is dat ze woekeren en dan trekt een immuunsysteem het niet meer. [...] Als je met roken stopt dan voel je je lichaam zich herstellen. Het is echt een verademing.


Helemaal mee eens!




> Ook ik zet mijn vraagtekens bij de regulieren behandelingen. Het vreemde is dat iedereen accepteert dat in de reguliere gezondheidzorg mensen als bosjes overlijden en als een alternatief genezer het lef heeft om te beweren dat hij positieve resultaten heeft, valt de hele wereld over hem heen als er iemand overlijdt.


De geneeskunde staat open voor elke onbekende mogelijkheid. Dat hebben ze al vaak laten zien.

Daarom heeft een alternatief behandelaar het eigenlijk heel eenvoudig. Het enige dat hij hoeft te doen, is gewoon _laten zien_ dat zijn behandelingen betere resultaten geven dan de reguliere behandelingen.

Echt, dat is alles. Gewoon laten zien dat het geen loze woorden zijn, geen theoretische bedenksels, maar dat het gewoon echt werkt. Meer is er niet nodig.

Daarom blijft het me verbazen dat alternatieve behandelaren dit steevast weigeren. Ze worden vaak zelfs heel erg boos zodra je het waagt om voor te stellen dat ze laten zien dat ze goede resultaten behalen. Ik blijf dat wonderbaarlijk vinden.




> kanker is eigenlijk het eindstadium van het zieke orgaan.


Kanker heeft niets met "ziek orgaan" te maken. Kanker kan een orgaan ziek maken, dat wel.

Flogiston

----------


## Deslumme

> Da's een oversimplificatie.
> 
> Het immuunsysteem is soms en enigzins in staat kankercellen te herkennen en te bestrijden. Dat is één van de redenen waarom kanker een ouderdomsziekte is: met het stijgen van de leeftijd neemt het vermogen van het immuunsysteem om "foute cellen" te herkennen steeds verder af. (De andere reden is dat met het stijgen van de leeftijd steeds meer cellen ontsporen en ofwel sterven (geen groot probleem), ofwel gaan woekeren (een enorm probleem)).
> 
> Het is echter wel degelijk mogelijk dat iemand met een uitstekend immuunsysteem kanker krijgt.
> 
> Flogiston


Hoi,

Ik zei al Werder dat et enorm veel geld wordt verdient aan kanker, vooral chemotherapie is een geldmachine. Als een homeopaat komt met een geneesmiddel waar geen patent op aangevraagd kan worden krijgt deze het Heel moeilijk. Zo zijn er al genoeg natuur genezers voor de rechter gesleept en neer gezet als kwakzalvers, het is dan voor deze mensen einde praktijk.

----------


## Deslumme

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik zei al Werder dat et enorm veel geld wordt verdient aan kanker, vooral chemotherapie is een geldmachine. Als een homeopaat komt met een geneesmiddel waar geen patent op aangevraagd kan worden krijgt deze het Heel moeilijk. Zo zijn er al genoeg natuur genezers voor de rechter gesleept en neer gezet als kwakzalvers, het is dan voor deze mensen einde praktijk.


Ps heb dit op mijn mobiel getypt zonder bril vandaar de fouten

----------


## Flogiston

Je doet alsof alles een kwestie is van geldwolven die gezamenlijk een complot hebben gesmeed.

Je vergeet al het onafhankelijke wetenschappelijke onderzoek dat aan universiteiten wordt uitgevoerd. Zeker voor iets dat zo goedkoop is als een homeopathisch middeltje, is een onderzoek heel goedkoop uit te voeren. Gezien de uitstekende lobby van de grote homeopathische organisaties zijn er genoeg vrijwilligers te vinden die aan zo'n onderzoek mee zouden willen werken.

Wat me ook opvalt is dat je wel de farmaceuten als geldwolven neerzet, maar vergeet dat je precies hetzelfde kunt zeggen van de grote homeopathische multinationals. Je hoeft alleen maar te kijken naar de grote (en dure!!!) campagnes die bijvoorbeeld "Dr." Vogel heeft gefinancieerd. Ze probeerden wetgeving tegen te houden die hun verkopen, en dus hun grote winsten, in gevaar bracht. Terwijl er toch echt helemaal niets op die wetgeving aan te merken was. Maar ja, hun winsten kwamen in gevaar...

Geef dus alsjeblieft het hele plaatje, in plaats van je pijlen op slechts één partij te richten.

Flogiston

----------


## Deslumme

Geldwolven zitten overal . Hoeveel mensen met kanker gaan naar een homeopaat of natuurgenezer voor behandeling? Waarom mogen natuur producten niet verkocht worden als geneesmiddelen? Welke resultaten die jij net aangaf worden toegepast in het Ziekenhuis? Het gaat mij om wie er meeste profiteerd van het leed van anderen. Ook het achterhouden van nuttige informatie in opleidingen en praktijken.

----------

